# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2015



## João Pedro (1 Fev 2015 às 08:23)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Cluster (1 Fev 2015 às 16:25)

Muito calor na Madeira este sábado com a estação do IPMA na ponta do sol a chegar perto dos 23 (22,7).


----------



## Hazores (1 Fev 2015 às 23:23)

Boa noite,

as previsões, segundo o GFS, apontam para uma mudança para o arquipélago, parece que o AA dos Açores irá parar de demonstrar todo o seu potencial, deixando passar algumas frentes para os próximos dias...a aguardar....


----------



## StormRic (1 Fev 2015 às 23:47)

Hazores disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> as previsões, segundo o GFS, apontam para uma mudança para o arquipélago, parece que o AA dos Açores irá parar de demonstrar todo o seu potencial, deixando passar algumas frentes para os próximos dias...a aguardar....



Esta primeira frente de 5ªfeira vai conseguir em parte ganhar a batalha contra o anticiclone que se deslocará temporariamente para nordeste; dessa frente resultará um núcleo depressionário pouco cavado que seguirá depois para sul. O grupo oriental é o que receberá menos precipitação, e é preciso estar optimista para que isso aconteça mesmo, pode passar de raspão na trajectória para sul/sueste. A segunda frente vai ser estrangulada pelo anticiclone que mesmo baseado sobre o continente estenderá uma crista na direcção das ilhas. E ainda uma terceira frente já muito longínqua no tempo, daqui a duas semanas tentará novamente modificar a situação. Penso que são todas "batalhas" meio perdidas de uma "guerra" contra o anticiclone que não vai ser ganha tão cedo.


----------



## Afgdr (2 Fev 2015 às 00:33)

Boa noite!

Por aqui, céu encoberto e vento nulo/fraco. A temperatura está na casa dos 12°C.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se em geral encoberto.

Ontem, a mínima mais baixa foi 11°C, registada nas Flores. Registou-se ainda 12,2°C no Pico, 12,3°C no Nordeste, 12,8°C em São Jorge, 12,9°C em Santa Maria e no Corvo, 13,2°C em Ponta Delgada (Aeroporto), 13,3°C em Angra do Heroísmo e na Horta, 13,9°C em Ponta Delgada (Obs. Afonso Chaves) e 14,9°C na Graciosa.

Uma boa semana e um bom mês de Fevereiro a todos.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Fev 2015 às 11:58)

Bom dia! Tenho andado ausente devido a problemas pessoais, mas nada de grave . Hoje por cá o céu está muito nublado, registei o inicio da manhã uma temperatura de 11ºC


----------



## Afgdr (2 Fev 2015 às 18:47)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco.

Está uma linda tarde! De manhã, o céu esteve encoberto, mas agora à tarde ficou totalmente azul.

Fotos de há 1 hora e de agora, respetivamente












A partir das 00h00 UTC de hoje, vigorará um Aviso Amarelo para o Grupo Ocidental devido a precipitação pontualmente forte.




> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 02/2015*





> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso:
> Uma superfície frontal fria associada a uma depressão localizada a oeste do grupo Ocidental deverá provocar um agravamento do estado do tempo nas ilhas Flores e Corvo, prevendo-se a ocorrência de precipitação pontualmente FORTE. Assim emite-se:
> 
> **** PARA O GRUPO OCIDENTAL ****
> ...





Ontem, no 1º dia de Fevereiro, as mínimas variaram entre os 10 e os 13ºC. A mínima mais baixa registou-se novamente nas Flores, 10,4ºC, seguindo-se São Jorge e a Graciosa com 11,2ºC, o Pico, o Nordeste e Santa Maria com 11,3ºC, Ponta Delgada (Aeroporto) com 11,7ºC, Angra do Heroísmo com 11,9ºC, Ponta Delgada (Obs. Afonso Chaves) com 12ºC, a Horta com 12,7ºC e o Corvo com 13,5ºC.


----------



## LMCG (2 Fev 2015 às 20:30)

Pessoal,

Qual a probabilidade de nevar no Pico da Vara no próximo fim de semana?
Estive lá ontem por volta das 14h e a temperatura andou sempre a rondar os 5ºC (ver imagem zipada), enquanto que em Ponta Delgada à mesma hora rondava os 16ºC.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Azor (2 Fev 2015 às 21:04)

O Faial vai ver chover bastanta água amanhã e 4 feira.... :assobio: Pelo menos já dá para tirar a barriga da miséria.








Mas para além do Faial, ainda existem mais 8 ilhas à espera, e pela última actualização, a chuva poderá não ser assim tão democrática para todos... 


Uma coisa é certa: Já é tempo de vir chuva da "grossa". Para todos!


----------



## Art-J (3 Fev 2015 às 13:25)

Ontem e Domingo foram provavelmente os dias com máximas mais baixas dos últimos invernos.
No Funchal as mínimas rondaram os 14ºC mas as máximas andaram apenas entre os 17ºC e os 18ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Fev 2015 às 16:04)

O tempo por aqui continua mais do mesmo! Ou seja céu muito nublado com  abertas. Ontem á noite ainda registei uma minima de 11 graus


----------



## Afgdr (3 Fev 2015 às 16:54)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu parcialmente/muito nublado e vento fraco.

Está algum sol. O céu apresentou-se de manhã muito nublado, mas a partir da tarde abriu-se.







O aviso amarelo referente a precipitação pontualmente forte no Grupo Ocidental foi prolongado até às 21h UTC de hoje.


Relativamente a ontem, a mínima mais baixa foi 9,4ºC, registada no Pico, seguindo-se o Nordeste com 10,2ºC, Santa Maria com 10,3ºC, Ponta Delgada (Aeroporto) com 11,6ºC, São Jorge e Graciosa com 11,8ºC, Ponta Delgada (Obs. Afonso Chaves) com 12,6ºC, a Horta com 13,6ºC, as Flores com 13,7ºC, Angra do Heroísmo com 13,9ºC e o Corvo com 14,4ºC.


----------



## Wessel1985 (3 Fev 2015 às 18:27)

Boas ... Aqui pela Terceira durante a madrugada tivemos alguns chuviscos fracos e temos tido um dia com céu muito nublado ... Parece que o tempo açoriano está a regressar à normalidade ...


----------



## StormRic (3 Fev 2015 às 19:29)

Azor disse:


> O Faial vai ver chover bastanta água amanhã e 4 feira.... :assobio: Pelo menos já dá para tirar a barriga da miséria.



Eu gostava de estar mais optimista mas sinceramente parece-me que a frente será travada mesmo antes de chegar ao grupo central, restando precipitação marginal mas que ainda deverá regar bem. Concluo isto pela última run do GFS.



Afgdr disse:


> O aviso amarelo referente a precipitação pontualmente forte no Grupo Ocidental foi prolongado até às 21h UTC de hoje.



 bons acumulados no grupo ocidental, ao menos salve-se algum! Mas o aviso amarelo parece-me talvez marginal: em Corvo, máximo em 1 hora de 11,5mm e acumulado em 12 horas de 30,7mm; Flores com máximo de 8mm horário e total 24,8mm.










E para o grupo ocidental por hoje terá terminado este episódio de chuva significativa.





Olhos postos agora nas grandes massas nebulosas a sul do grupo central e na lotaria de conseguirem atingir ainda com actividade importante essas ilhas. O grupo oriental a ver o evento passar ao lado, quem sabe se não haverá surpresas, assim o esperamos.



Wessel1985 disse:


> Boas ... Aqui pela Terceira durante a madrugada tivemos alguns chuviscos fracos e temos tido um dia com céu muito nublado ... Parece que o tempo açoriano está a regressar à normalidade ...



Sem querer retirar esperanças, não me parece que a situação esteja de regresso à normalidade que seria um fluxo de oeste ou sudoeste consistente e contínuo. O anticiclone tem o centro deslocado para nordeste mas mantém-se uma situação de crista anticiclónica interrompida por pequenos vales depressionários à chegada de frentes que perdem rapidamente o potencial. A actividade desloca-se mais para sul onde forma núcleos depressionários os quais em conjunto com a crista anticiclonica produzem um fluxo de sueste, que é sempre aleatório quanto à distribuição da precipitação tendendo a ficar a sul do arquipélago.


----------



## StormRic (3 Fev 2015 às 19:39)

LMCG disse:


> Estive lá ontem por volta das 14h e a temperatura andou sempre a rondar os 5ºC (ver imagem zipada)



Gostava muito de ver mas não consigo abrir a imagem zipada.


----------



## LMCG (3 Fev 2015 às 21:39)

StormRic disse:


> Gostava muito de ver mas não consigo abrir a imagem zipada.



Experimenta este ficheiro, está com a extensão .zip e não .rar


----------



## Cluster (4 Fev 2015 às 15:21)

Boa tarde realmente esta situação é invulgar, o continente tem tido desvios negativos já há algum tempo. Há uma seca na Madeira e temperaturas bastante mais baixas que o normal vêm ai não só para a Madeira como para o continente e possivelmente o grupo oriental nos Açores, poderá chover finalmente.


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Fev 2015 às 17:19)

Por aqui céu nublado e algum vento mas nada de chuva por enquanto ...


----------



## Azor (4 Fev 2015 às 20:15)

Tanto poderá chover finalmente no Oriental como no Central.
O Ocidental teve alguma rega ontem, mas parece que a frente não caminha do Faial em diante. 

O resto do arquipélago está de momento ainda à espera de água....

A Madeira pelo que pude verificar parece que também poderá respirar de alívio porque avizinha-se igualmente chuva... e ainda vai com mais sorte que os Açores porque pelas cartas parece que será mesmo chuva forte 


Hoje o céu por S. Miguel estava assim cheio de cirrus.... ao tempo que não víamos o céu assim 


(a foto não é da minha autoria)








Por agora está algum frio e o céu encoberto, mas de momento ainda sem uma única pinga de água


----------



## StormRic (4 Fev 2015 às 21:20)

Até às 20h de hoje os acumulados neste mês de Fevereiro nas estações do IPMA cujos registos constam na página dos Gráficos de Observação são os seguintes:

Açores:




as estações a vermelho não têm dados registados.

Portanto só o Grupo Ocidental foi aliviado da seca até ao momento. Preocupante é o facto de pelas imagens de satélite já terem passado formações nebulosas significativas no Grupo Central e que nestas estações do IPMA nada deixaram de precipitação:








no entanto a cobertura das ilhas por estas estações é mínima, pode dar-se o caso de ter chovido nalguns pontos sem estações. Seria interessante sabê-lo para avaliarmos a situação.

Madeira:


----------



## Orion (4 Fev 2015 às 22:50)

_Off-topic_:

Amanhã, às 16 horas, vai atracar no porto de Ponta Delgada o iate de luxo do Abramovich (dono do Chelsea) - o 2º maior iate do mundo.

Vídeo e fotos da criatura:

http://www.businessinsider.com/phot...the-eclipse-pier-90-new-york-city-2013-5?op=1


----------



## StormRic (4 Fev 2015 às 23:20)

Acumulação nula até ás 22h, desde o último quadro. 

Expectativa agora quanto àquela linha de instabilidade a sudoeste do Faial/Pico, penso que será a própria frente fria:














E até há um aviso amarelo para o Grupo Central embora não refira precipitação forte, é só o facto de chover que deve ser avisado, pela raridade presente da situação...


----------



## StormRic (4 Fev 2015 às 23:27)

Orion disse:


> Amanhã, às 16 horas, vai atracar no porto de Ponta Delgada o iate de luxo do Abramovich (dono do Chelsea) - o 2º maior iate do mundo.



Se trouxer chuva e/ou euros é bem vindo 


Às 23h o vento a soprar forte de sul no Faial, mas tudo seco em todas as ilhas ainda.





Embora as nuvens associadas à linha de instabilidade progridam para norte, os pontos de geração das células deslocam-se muito mais lentamente, portanto o que estamos a ver por enquanto a aproximar-se são as bigornas dos cumulonimbus.


----------



## Afgdr (5 Fev 2015 às 00:47)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento bonançoso/moderado. A temperatura ronda os 14ºC.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se pouco/parcialmente nublado.

Fotos da câmara do Spotazores da tarde de hoje aqui na Lagoa


----------



## Azor (5 Fev 2015 às 01:56)

E não há maneira de chover.... nem no Faial choveu forte pelos últimos registos.... a continuarmos assim estamos mesmo em maus lençóis...as frentes já chegam ao arquipélago completamente secas e erodidas... assim não vamos lá...

Apenas um ventinho e o céu encoberto...de vez em quando uma pequena aberta iluminada pela lua....

"Nunca me lembro de um inverno assim tão seco por cá" dizia hoje uma senhora de já certa idade que freneticamente aguava a todo o custo mais o seu marido as suas plantações 

Realmente é mesmo desolador....por cá todos se começam a queixar... só quem vive das terras e da agricultura como o seu ganha pão de todos os dias é que sabe o que custa....

Já nem sabemos mais em quem acreditar, se em Deus ou no Diabo.... eu pessoalmente já não consigo mais visualizar anticiclone nas cartas. Já me dói a vista até. Cansei desde Novembro a ver a mesma coisa e não há volta a dar.

Quando chover (se chover) estejam descansados que aviso-vos.

Enquanto isso vou hibernar...esperemos que melhores dias venham....senão vamos ter sérias consequências mais tarde....

Saudações a todos!


----------



## Wessel1985 (5 Fev 2015 às 02:01)

Por aqui dizer que finalmente chovisca ... Mas não passa de chuva fraca embora já seja um começo ...


----------



## Afgdr (5 Fev 2015 às 02:47)

Ontem, as nuvens aqui na Lagoa eram essencialmente _*cirrus*_, como se pode observar nas imagens anteriormente postadas.

Por volta das 17h locais, fotografei uns *Altocumulus stratiformis*.
*
*
























​PS: Reduzi o tamanho das fotos. Tamanho original aqui.


----------



## Afgdr (5 Fev 2015 às 03:04)

Estará a nevar na Montanha do Pico?

O Mountain-forecast.com prevê queda moderada de neve aos 2351 metros...


*Previsão do tempo para os 2351 metros
*


----------



## StormRic (5 Fev 2015 às 03:32)

Precipitação fraca caíu entre as 23h e as 2h, registada nas estações da Horta (0,9mm), Pico (1,1mm com falha de uma hora), S.Jorge (1,7mm) e Graciosa (1,2mm).
Actualização do quadro anterior. Inclui S.Jorge e Angra do Heroísmo que foram omitidas por lapso de cópia.


----------



## StormRic (5 Fev 2015 às 03:57)

As linhas de instabilidade perdem rapidamente a actividade ao aproximarem-se das ilhas, no seu movimento para norte. Nova linha aproxima-se do grupo ocidental vinda de oeste, é a que circula mais perto do centro da depressão.
A nebulosidade associada às outras que é visível é alta, é difícil perceber se as células são activas por baixo.





Pouco mais de um milímetro entre as 2h e as 3h no Grupo Central; nula nos outros grupos. Portanto tudo o que tem passado em S.Miguel é seco; Grupo Ocidental com céu limpo.


----------



## StormRic (5 Fev 2015 às 04:15)

Afgdr disse:


> Estará a nevar na Montanha do Pico?



Tendo já chovido no aeródromo e se efectivamente estiverem as temperaturas indicadas nesse quadro, estará a nevar no Pico 
Mas como se vê o horário previsto já não se verifica, não choveu até à meia-noite e é agora que o céu está encoberto e que chove e vai continuar até de manhã.


----------



## Wessel1985 (5 Fev 2015 às 04:16)

De facto é caso para dizer que esta chuva foi sol de pouca dura ... 

Não choveu quase nada e agora só ficou o vento com rajadas por vezes fortes ...


----------



## Azor (5 Fev 2015 às 04:39)

Bom aqui apenas começou a chuviscar fraco tal como na Terceira... ainda tive esperança que caísse mais forte mas é para esquecer...

o que se ouve e sente mais é o vento que sopra com algumas rajadas mais intensas....

Mas o pior é que parece que o AA vai se estender outra vez em crista sobre as ilhas.

@StormRic  se em São Miguel foi a desgraça que foi, bem podes imaginar em Santa Maria.....

Tá bonito.... não sei como vamos nos livrar de uma vez por todas deste maldito Anticiclone


----------



## StormRic (5 Fev 2015 às 06:11)

Azor disse:


> se em São Miguel foi a desgraça que foi, bem podes imaginar em Santa Maria.....



Ao ver aquela longa faixa nebulosa a passar sobre Santa Maria eu ainda estava com esperança que tivesse caído lá alguma chuva, pois a estação do IPMA do aeroporto tem o pluviómetro sem funcionar.
Mas fui investigar estações do WU e a única que lá existe em funcionamento http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IAZORESS2
marcava 0mm ontem e hoje. 

Últimas duas horas:










Apesar de tudo o Faial ainda teve sorte, já é uma boa noite de chuva, dá para regar as culturas.









Para as duas ilhas Faial e Pico terá terminado a chuva por esta noite e talvez por hoje. Flores e Corvo  vão ter mais e talvez o restante grupo central tenha sorte. Parece incrível que Santa Maria esteja a seco.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Fev 2015 às 10:57)

Bom dia aqui pela Ribeira Chã onde me encontro agora, céu muito nublado a tornar-se encoberto, algum vento de sul, mas ainda não chove


----------



## Azor (5 Fev 2015 às 11:43)

StormRic disse:


> Parece incrível que Santa Maria esteja a seco.



As coisas tendem a ficar mesmo feias, e pior ainda nas ilhas mais pequenas e com poucos cursos de água como Corvo, Graciosa e Santa Maria.... mas o cenário nas restantes também não anda nada famoso.... e não será apenas por estes valores de precipitação que caíram a noite passada que o problema ficará resolvido.... teria de chover muito mais.... mas enfim, é a mãe natureza quem manda e não podemos fazer nada.

Estou ainda com uma última réstia de esperança que no Domingo e Segunda Feira caiam alguns aguaceiros generosos de uma perturbação em altura que poderá se aproximar das ilhas vinda de Leste, mas já nem digo mais nada....


----------



## StormRic (5 Fev 2015 às 17:37)

Boas tardes

As precipitações desde a madrugada foram as que se esperavam, renovaram-se alguns aguaceiros no grupo ocidental, terminou a chuva fraca nas ilhas Faial e Pico, as outras ilhas do grupo central tiveram mais alguma chuva fraca, destaque para S.Jorge que ainda chegou a ter alguma precipitação pontualmente forte, e o grupo oriental teve uma amostra de chuvisco (0,3mm) na parte oeste de S.Miguel.
A precipitação acumulada este mês, coincidindo com o evento corrente do núcleo depressionário a sudoeste em luta com a crista anticiclónica a nordeste, está resumida no quadro seguinte (Santa Maria não consta por não haver registos):





Curiosamente, no grupo central, é a ilha do meio do grupo, S.Jorge, que acumulou mais.
O Grupo Ocidental está nesta altura com um acumulado dentro do normal para Fevereiro, ou até generoso, considerando que foram apenas 5 dias (os valores normais do mês andam à volta de 150mm nas Flores e 115mm no Corvo).


----------



## Azor (5 Fev 2015 às 18:58)

Valores miseráveis na maior parte das ilhas...

A situação em algumas ilhas é bem mais grave que nas Flores e Corvo.

Ainda hoje me diziam que se o inverno está a ser desta maneira , o verão será invernoso.

Penso que uma coisa não deve ter nada a ver com a outra, tanto que daqui para lá, a tendência do AA é cada vez mais para se fortalecer e não enfraquecer.

Se agora (Inverno) as altas pressões continuam em força, o que não será no Verão...


----------



## Azor (5 Fev 2015 às 20:26)

O que choveu no Corvo bem que podia ter vindo para a maior parte do arquipélago.

Total desperdício de água concentrada apenas numa só ilha e ainda por cima na mais pequena.... 

A natureza por vezes é injusta....


----------



## StormRic (5 Fev 2015 às 20:40)

Azor disse:


> O que choveu no Corvo bem que podia ter vindo para a maior parte do arquipélago.
> 
> Total desperdício de água concentrada apenas numa só ilha e ainda por cima na mais pequena....
> 
> A natureza por vezes é injusta....



Este vídeo foi feito no Corvo agora? Se foi deve ter sido anteontem ao início da tarde ou ontem ao fim da tarde.

Esperemos que o AA "reconsidere" e se retraia mais para nordeste, bastam umas poucas centenas de quilómetros para a situação de aguaceiros de leste/sueste atingir com mais certeza as ilhas orientais e centrais.


----------



## Azor (5 Fev 2015 às 20:43)

StormRic disse:


> Este vídeo foi feito no Corvo agora? Se foi deve ter sido anteontem ao início da tarde ou ontem ao fim da tarde.
> 
> Esperemos que o AA "reconsidere" e se retraia mais para nordeste, bastam umas poucas centenas de quilómetros para a situação de aguaceiros de leste/sueste atingir com mais certeza as ilhas orientais e centrais.



Sim foi hoje.
Publicado no MeteoAzores através de um membro. Penso que foi em relação ao dia de ontem.


----------



## Wessel1985 (5 Fev 2015 às 21:24)

Aqui por Angra tivemos um dia com céu muito nublado e alguns aguaceiros embora de curta duração ...


----------



## StormRic (5 Fev 2015 às 21:29)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Aqui por Angra tivemos um dia com céu muito nublado e alguns aguaceiros embora de curta duração ...



Pois foi, pelos registos andou sempre em valores de décimas, só das 18h às 19h é que lá acumulou 1,8mm. É absurdo andarmos a contar milímetros um a um nesta altura do ano...


----------



## Maria Papoila (5 Fev 2015 às 21:33)

Boa noite,
Estou a pensar numas férias de alguns dias na 1ª quinzena de Agosto em S. Miguel. Podem dar-me uma ideia do tempo que costuma fazer por esta altura sff? Bem sei que é falivel mas ...


----------



## Orion (5 Fev 2015 às 21:41)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Boa noite,
> Estou a pensar numas férias de alguns dias na 1ª quinzena de Agosto em S. Miguel. Podem dar-me uma ideia do tempo que costuma fazer por esta altura sff? Bem sei que é falivel mas ...



Tipicamente húmido (sendo ocasionalmente bastante desconfortável) e nublado (céu com algumas a muitas nuvens). Se bem que nos últimos anos o verão tem tido tendencialmente mais dias limpos. Com algum azar (ou sorte dependendo da perspetiva) pode chover mais forte e fazer trovoada. Mas o dia típico de verão está sumarizado na primeira frase.


----------



## Azor (5 Fev 2015 às 22:19)

Finalmente chove em São Miguel!


----------



## Afgdr (6 Fev 2015 às 00:46)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento moderado. A temperatura está na casa dos 14°C.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado a encoberto, com abertas à tarde.

Aqui estão 4 fotos da tarde de hoje...




















​

Ontem, a mínima mais baixa foi 10,8°C, registada em Santa Maria, seguindo-se o Nordeste e o Pico com 11,4°C, Ponta Delgada com 11,6°C (Aeroporto) e 12,7°C (Obs. Afonso Chaves), São Jorge com 12,9°C e a Horta com 13,9°C. As restantes mínimas andaram na casa dos 14°C.






Azor disse:


> Finalmente chove em São Miguel!



Choveu bem por aí (chuva propriamente dita)? Por aqui, foi uma tristeza... não passou de chuvisco/chuva fraca (basicamente pingos), que deu ao menos para molhar o olhão. Foi para quebrar a monotonia...


----------



## Cluster (6 Fev 2015 às 01:51)

Simplesmente não cai chuva na costa sul da Madeira a única coisa que se tem notado é uma descida significativa das temperaturas (uma anomalia algo invulgar diria eu), só espero que os coqueiros saiam ilesos.


----------



## Afgdr (6 Fev 2015 às 02:41)

Não consegui saber se nevou ou não no Pico ontem...

Nas vezes que fui ao Spotazores, a montanha estava sempre com nuvens... Nas poucas imagens com mais visibilidade da montanha, não dá para ver neve...ou não nevou, ou a neve derreteu.


*De manhã, por volta das 10h locais*





​*No final da tarde, por volta das 18h30 locais*

Nesta foto, a nebulosidade diminuiu um pouco...






Mas minutos depois, voltou a aumentar...


----------



## StormRic (6 Fev 2015 às 05:03)

Azor disse:


> Finalmente chove em São Miguel!



3mm no aeroporto, 2,2mm no observatório e 1,2mm no Nordeste. 

Os outros grupos estão a seco, apesar de toda a nebulosidade.


----------



## Azor (6 Fev 2015 às 12:27)

StormRic disse:


> 3mm no aeroporto, 2,2mm no observatório e 1,2mm no Nordeste.
> 
> Os outros grupos estão a seco, apesar de toda a nebulosidade.



Foi uma miséria @StormRic . Nem deu para nada porque as terras já estão de novo secas....desgraçeira.

@Afgdr  a principio pensei que fosse carregar forte (até porque pingava bem) mas foi mais fogo de vista do que outra coisa...

Siga o anticiclone


----------



## Azor (6 Fev 2015 às 16:51)

Pára tudo pessoal! 
Parece que vamos ter surpresas dessa vez Grupos Oriental e Central.
É alucinação minha ou será mesmo verdade?


----------



## Wessel1985 (6 Fev 2015 às 17:33)

Por aqui temos mais vento que outra coisa qualquer ... Continuamos com céu muito nublado mas pouca ou nenhuma chuva ...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Fev 2015 às 17:39)

Azor disse:


> Pára tudo pessoal!
> Parece que vamos ter surpresas dessa vez Grupos Oriental e Central.
> É alucinação minha ou será mesmo verdade?


Vamos ter alguma surpresa a nível de temperaturas?


----------



## Azor (6 Fev 2015 às 17:39)

Calma @Wessel1985 . Parece que vai mudar dentro de poucas horas 

Por cá a mesma coisa.  vento com céu nublado alternando com abertas...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Fev 2015 às 17:40)

Por aqui continuo com mais do mesmo, céu muito nublado com algumas abertas


----------



## LMCG (6 Fev 2015 às 18:01)

Estou a trabalhar no PE dos Graminhais, por aqui está nevoeiro moderado, chuviscos ocasionais, vento médio a rondar os 22 km/h e 7,4ºC.


----------



## Azor (6 Fev 2015 às 18:23)

7.4 a 900 metros de altitude e eu a 200 e poucos metros com 15 º C (zona oeste)
Grande diferença.

Pela lógica, a 1108m (Pico da Vara) a esta altura deve andar bem mais fresco


----------



## LMCG (6 Fev 2015 às 19:48)

Azor disse:


> 7.4 a 900 metros de altitude e eu a 200 e poucos metros com 15 º C (zona oeste)
> Grande diferença.
> 
> Pela lógica, a 1108m (Pico da Vara) a esta altura deve andar bem mais fresco



Por isso é que eu no início da semana perguntava pela possibilidade de nevar no Pico da Vara no próximo fim de semana...

O IPMA prevê 10ºC/12ºC para Ponta Delgada... na Vara vai andar próximo dos 0ºC...  se estivesse pouca humidade no ar ainda podia ser que nevasse...  bem, isto sou só eu a sonhar!


----------



## Cluster (6 Fev 2015 às 21:01)

Na Madeira os dias continuam bastante mais frios que o normal e a nebulosidade é permanente. Apesar de tudo continua sem chover na costa sul!


----------



## Azor (6 Fev 2015 às 23:17)

O GFS está bastante generoso....

Curiosamente o ultimo boletim do IPMA - Açores apenas prevê aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes até 2 feira pelo menos.

Veremos....


----------



## Afgdr (7 Fev 2015 às 00:20)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado a encoberto e vento bonançoso/moderado. A temperatura ronda os 14ºC.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se parcialmente/muito nublado a encoberto, com boas abertas à tarde. No final da tarde, o céu apresentou-se pouco nublado, mas depois aumentou de nebulosidade, tendo caído algum chuvisco pelas 19h/20h.

Fotos da tarde de hoje aqui na Lagoa


----------



## StormRic (7 Fev 2015 às 02:28)

Azor disse:


> Calma @Wessel1985 . Parece que vai mudar dentro de poucas horas
> 
> Por cá a mesma coisa.  vento com céu nublado alternando com abertas...



Estou à espera da run das 0h mas parece que se não fôr segunda-feira (que são aguaceiros numa extremidade de zona de instabilidade) será a partir de 4ª, porque aí sim, há um núcleo depressionário mesmo em cima dos grupos central e oriental. Mas a posição destas depressões é muito frágil, basta um pequeno "coice" do anticiclone e saltam logo duas ou mais centenas de quilómetros. No entanto o anticiclone parece ter tendência a afastar-se um pouco mais para nordeste e está mais aberto à entrada ou formação daqueles núcleos depressionários.


----------



## AzoresPower (7 Fev 2015 às 12:47)

Bom dia 

Sigo com céu pouco nublado, choveu à noite mas de momento está sol.


----------



## AzoresPower (7 Fev 2015 às 12:50)

GFS a carregar bastante...


----------



## paulaazores1975 (7 Fev 2015 às 15:34)

Boa tarde, 

O site tempo.pt preve muita chuva para ponta delgada nos dias 12, 13 e 14 fevereiro. Entre as 3h e as 6 h madrugada de 12 para 13 fevereiro estao a prever 28.9mm de chuva, nao sera demasiada chuva para um periodo tao curto?


----------



## Wessel1985 (7 Fev 2015 às 21:51)

Boas ... Por aqui tivemos durante a tarde alguns aguaceiros fracos e de curta duração ... Foi o dia em que as bruxas casam já que choveu e fez sol ao mesmo tempo ... 

De resto nada muito significativo ... Dizer apenas que já se sente nas marés uma certa perturbação ...


----------



## StormRic (7 Fev 2015 às 22:09)

paulaazores1975 disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> O site tempo.pt preve muita chuva para ponta delgada nos dias 12, 13 e 14 fevereiro. Entre as 3h e as 6 h madrugada de 12 para 13 fevereiro estao a prever 28.9mm de chuva, nao sera demasiada chuva para um periodo tao curto?



Na recente run das 18h já foi tudo retirado, o anticiclone afasta a perturbação para sul, uma centena de quilómetros bastou. Para 2ª de manhã mantém-se a previsão de alguns aguaceiros.


----------



## Afgdr (8 Fev 2015 às 00:53)

Boa noite!

Sigo com chuvisco e vento fraco. A temperatura está na casa dos 11°C.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado a encoberto, com boas abertas durante a tarde. Caiu algum chuvisco, pelo menos na madrugada e agora à noite.

Fotos da tarde de hoje aqui na Lagoa

*12h40*





​*14h49*




​*16h07*





​*16h35*





​*17h08*




​
*18h32*





*18h41
*


----------



## Funchalense (8 Fev 2015 às 13:29)

Boa tarde,

Depois de várias previsões finalmente caíu durante ontem e esta noite neve/granizo.

















Esta manhã no Pico do Arieiro
Fotos: Marco Davide de Sousa


----------



## Orion (8 Fev 2015 às 17:34)

Céu muito nublado. Desde há um bocado há períodos de chuva intermitentes (com intensidade crescente). Para a Lagoa consigo ver muita nebulosidade. Presumo que esteja a chover significativamente.


----------



## Orion (8 Fev 2015 às 17:37)

Chuva no mar ao largo dos Mosteiros:






Chuva na zona Lagoa-Lagoa do Fogo:


----------



## Wessel1985 (8 Fev 2015 às 18:15)

Aqui por Angra tudo calmo ... Durante a madrugada tivemos alguns aguaceiros mas fracos ...


----------



## actioman (8 Fev 2015 às 20:27)

Excelente a neve na Madeira! Acabei também de ver reportagem na RTP! 
Parabéns aos madeirenses pela visita do branco elemento!


----------



## AnDré (8 Fev 2015 às 20:30)

Mantém-se a neve nos pontos mais altos da ilha da Madeira.

Pico do Areeiro


----------



## Afgdr (8 Fev 2015 às 23:06)

Boa noite!

Sigo com chuva e vento fraco. Que bela chuvinha, já tinha saudades  A temperatura ronda os 11°C.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado a encoberto, com abertas até meio da tarde. Caiu um aguaceiro fraco por volta do meio-dia. A partir das 15h, a precipitação retomou sob a forma de aguaceiros e chuvisco/chuva fraca, intercalando com pausas.

Ontem, a mínima mais baixa foi 10°C, registada em São Jorge, seguindo-se o Nordeste com 10,1°C, Ponta Delgada (Aeroporto) com 10,3°C, Santa Maria com 10,4°C, Angra do Heroísmo com 11,3°C, Ponta Delgada (Obs. Afonso Chaves) com 11,4°C, a Horta com 11,6°C, a Graciosa e o Pico com 12,3°C, Flores com 13,1°C e o Corvo com 13,2°C.

*Edit (22h17):* Continua a chover bem...


----------



## LMCG (8 Fev 2015 às 23:21)

Sigo com 9,5º C...

Hoje na Barrosa, por volta das 10h30, a temperatura rondava os 6ºC, enquanto em Ponta Delgada rondava os 11ºC.

São temperaturas muito altas para termos neve


----------



## LMCG (8 Fev 2015 às 23:31)

Que saudades... 

Foi filmado por mim no dia 13 de Março de 2011.


----------



## Orion (9 Fev 2015 às 00:15)

Ouvi agora mesmo um


----------



## Hazores (9 Fev 2015 às 00:37)

Pela zona oeste da ilha terceira, tudo calmo, sem chuva e vento fraco, o céu está com as estrelas a brilharem


----------



## Afgdr (9 Fev 2015 às 01:06)

Acabei de ver um clarão e ouvir um trovão


----------



## Wessel1985 (9 Fev 2015 às 02:52)

Aqui por Angra começou a chover neste momento com uma intensidade média ... 

Nada de trovoada por aqui ...


----------



## Funchalense (9 Fev 2015 às 13:19)

9 Fev 2015 : Temperaturas mínimas esta noite na Madeira:


----------



## StormRic (9 Fev 2015 às 20:47)

Boas noites

A contabilidade da precipitação deste mês até às 18h de hoje (cerca de um terço do mês decorrido) para os Açores é a seguinte:





Nas últimas 24h só a parte oeste de S.Miguel recebeu precipitação significativa, cerca de 18mm nas duas estações de Ponta Delgada, a estação do Nordeste só registou 5,5mm. Nada se sabe de Santa Maria.
Não choveu no Grupo Ocidental e no Central apenas Angra teve perto de 2mm.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Fev 2015 às 22:30)

Boa noite, hoje por aqui o céu apresentou se com períodos de muita nebulosidade com aguaceiros, o dia foi frio registei uma máxima de 15,1 graus, neste momento registo a mínima do dia com 9,3 graus


----------



## StormRic (9 Fev 2015 às 22:58)

A única informação que se consegue da precipitação na *ilha de Santa Maria* é a fornecida pela estação amadora 
*Praia Formosa IAZORESS2*

Tem um total acumulado desde o início do mês de cerca de 13mm até ao momento, sendo que 3,8mm e 5,3mm foram registados anteontem e ontem, respectivamente. Está portanto na mesma situação da zona oriental de S.Miguel.
Acumulou nos últimos 30 dias apenas 18,5mm (o valor normal anda à volta de 137mm, para a estação de S.Pedro); o acumulado nos últimos 12 meses é de 674mm. O valor normal anual para a estação de S.Pedro, um pouco mais a norte e no interior, altitude 210m, é de 1061mm (normais 1931-60).


----------



## Wessel1985 (10 Fev 2015 às 00:01)

Por aqui tempo seco e um dia sem precipitação significativa ...


----------



## Afgdr (10 Fev 2015 às 01:43)

Boa noite!

Por aqui, está uma noite fria com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco. A temperatura está entre os 9/10°C.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se pouco a muito nublado, por vezes limpo em algumas zonas. Durante a madrugada, caíram alguns aguaceiros.

Fotos de hoje aqui na Lagoa

*9h47
*




*14h02*




​
*16h50*





*18h01*





*18h43*


----------



## Afgdr (10 Fev 2015 às 02:09)

*Temperaturas mínimas registadas - 08/02/2015*

*Estações do IPMA*
- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 12,1ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo das Flores: 11,6ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 10,2ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: *8ºC*
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: *9ºC*
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 11ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 11,1ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 9,3ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: 9,6ºC
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 9,2ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 9,3ºC


*Estações da Rede Hidrometeorológica dos Açores*
- Estação da Chã da Macela, na Ilha de São Miguel: 7,287ºC
- Estação da Lagoa das Furnas, na Ilha de São Miguel: 7,866ºC
- Estação do Lombo, na Ilha de São Miguel: *6,252ºC*
- Estação de Santana, na Ilha de São Miguel: 8,91ºC
- Estação das Sete Cidades, na Ilha de São Miguel: 7,502ºC
- Estação da Tronqueira, na Ilha de São Miguel: 6,821ºC
- Estação da Maia, na Ilha de Santa Maria: 9,31ºC
- Estação de Santa Maria: 7,585ºC
- Estação de São Caetano, na Ilha do Pico: *4,177ºC*


A mínima mais baixa das estações do IPMA foi 8ºC, registada no Pico e das estações da RHA foi 4,177ºC, registada também no Pico.




Seguem-se os quadros/gráficos referentes à precipitação acumulada entre as 12h de 7 e as 12h de anteontem (dia 8) e entre as 12h de anteontem e as 12h de ontem (dia 9), respetivamente.













​Nos últimos 2 dias, a maior parte da precipitação caiu no Grupo Oriental, principalmente na Ilha de São Miguel.


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2015 às 03:23)

Afgdr disse:


> Seguem-se os quadros/gráficos referentes à precipitação acumulada entre as 12h de 7 e as 12h de anteontem (dia 8) e entre as 12h de anteontem e as 12h de ontem (dia 9), respetivamente.



Estas precipitações referem-se às estações do IPMA ou da Rede Hidrometeorológica dos Açores?


----------



## Afgdr (10 Fev 2015 às 03:30)

StormRic disse:


> Estas precipitações referem-se às estações do IPMA ou da Rede Hidrometeorológica dos Açores?



Não fiz referência, mas estes valores dizem respeito às estações do IPMA e são os valores apresentados no boletim meteorológico diário da RTP Açores.

Infelizmente, a RHA não tem estações em todas as ilhas, por isso os valores só podiam ser das estações do IPMA.


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2015 às 03:51)

Afgdr disse:


> Não fiz referência, mas estes valores dizem respeito às estações do IPMA e são os valores apresentados no boletim meteorológico diário da RTP Açores.
> 
> Infelizmente, a RHA não tem estações em todas as ilhas, por isso os valores só podiam ser das estações do IPMA.



No entanto apresenta registo da precipitação em Santa Maria, mas a estação do IPMA do aeroporto não está a registar a precipitação. Que estação será essa?

Comparei os valores apresentados com os registos horários e batem certo para todas as estações, são as do IPMA, apesar de os valores superiores a 1mm estarem arredondados às unidades. A estação apresentada como S.Miguel é a do observatório Afonso Chaves.


----------



## Afgdr (10 Fev 2015 às 04:00)

StormRic disse:


> No entanto apresenta registo da precipitação em Santa Maria, mas a estação do IPMA do aeroporto não está a registar a precipitação. Que estação será essa?



Essa estação é a do Aeroporto de Santa Maria. De facto, essa ausência de dados já persiste há algum tempo, mas acho que o problema é mesmo do site do IPMA, porque tanto o Ogimet como o Meteociel apresentam dados referentes à precipitação acumulada da referida estação.


----------



## Afgdr (10 Fev 2015 às 17:56)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

O céu de manhã apresentou-se em geral parcialmente nublado, com menor nebulosidade em alguns locais.

O tempo está assim aqui na Lagoa...







*Temperaturas mínimas registadas - 09/02/2015*

*Estações do IPMA/Outros*
- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 13,3ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo das Flores: 11,4ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 9,3ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: *6,7ºC*
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 8,8ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: *8,1ºC*
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 10,4ºC
- Estação da Base Aérea das Lajes, na Ilha Terceira: 8,5ºC (Ogimet)
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 9ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: 9,2ºC
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 9,3ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 10,1ºC


*Estações da Rede Hidrometeorológica dos Açores*
- Estação da Chã da Macela, na Ilha de São Miguel: 6,484ºC
- Estação da Lagoa das Furnas, na Ilha de São Miguel: 7,727ºC
- Estação do Lombo, na Ilha de São Miguel: *6,222ºC*
- Estação de Santana, na Ilha de São Miguel: 8,85ºC
- Estação das Sete Cidades, na Ilha de São Miguel: 7,464ºC
- Estação da Tronqueira, na Ilha de São Miguel: 6,264ºC
- Estação da Maia, na Ilha de Santa Maria: 10,53ºC
- Estação de Santa Maria: 7,505ºC
- Estação de São Caetano, na Ilha do Pico: *4,306ºC*



Ontem, as mínimas foram no geral mais baixas do que as do de anteontem. A mínima mais baixa das estações do IPMA foi registada novamente no Pico, 6,7ºC e a das estações da RHA foi 4,306ºC, registada também no Pico, à semelhança de anteontem.


----------



## Cluster (10 Fev 2015 às 22:03)

A Madeira continua com anomalias negativas, apesar de tudo no Funchal e Jardim do Mar (pelo menos estas duas zonas) houve hoje uns aguaceiritos. Falei com um senhor no Jardim do Mar que diz que já não chovia desde Setembro naquela zona, eu só espero chover mais até ao verão ou as florestas vão arder. As temperaturas devem ter andado nos 18 no Funchal e 20-21 nas zonas costeiras mais quentes do sudoeste.

A costa sudoeste e mesmo o Funchal continua muito seca, fazendo lembrar o verão, altura em que chove muito pouco em toda a costa sul da Madeira.

Partilho algumas fotografias tiradas no final da tarde na Ponta do Sol. Na primeira consegue-se ver parte da costa sudoeste, Madalena do Mar, Caltheta por ordem de proximidade respectivamente. Ainda se vê no inicio uma cascata na Praia da Ponta do Sol que mesmo no verão (à semelhança da seca de agora) mantém-se activa. A orografia da Madeira acaba por compensar a sua situação junto ao Sahara.


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2015 às 22:12)

Cluster disse:


> A Madeira continua com anomalias negativas, apesar de tudo no Funchal e Jardim do Mar (pelo menos estas duas zonas) houve hoje uns aguaceiritos. Falei com um senhor no Jardim do Mar que diz que já não chovia desde Setembro naquela ona, eu só espero chover mais até ao verão ou as florestas vão arder. As temperaturas devem ter andado nos 18 no Funchal e 20-21 nas zonas costeiras mais quentes do sudoeste.
> 
> A costa sudoeste e mesmo o Funchal continua muito seca, fazendo lembrar o verão, altura em que chove muito pouco em toda a costa sul da Madeira.
> 
> Partilho algumas fotografias tiradas no final da tarde na Ponta do Sol.



Da Calheta ao Funchal praticamente ainda não choveu neste mês. A data mais próxima em que os modelos prevêem alguma precipitação significativa é daqui a dez dias, através de uma frente associada a uma baixa pressão que irá instalar-se a oeste do arquipélago.

Fotos excelentes!  belas composições!


----------



## hfernandes (11 Fev 2015 às 00:08)

Boa noite,

Deixo aqui o registo diário da temperatura no dia 9/2/2015, com o registo da temperatura mínima deste inverno, 9,9ºC. Destaque para o facto de este registo ter ocorrido pelas 13h30 durante uma forte chuvada que foi de granizo nalgumas zonas altas do Funchal.


----------



## Cluster (11 Fev 2015 às 00:37)

Obrigado Storm

Hfernandes, tendo em conta a altitude da tua estação e as temperaturas dos últimos dias, esperava valores mais baixos


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Fev 2015 às 03:25)

Por aqui dizer que não chove mas está uma noite fria  ...


----------



## LMCG (11 Fev 2015 às 03:40)

Vi agora com o alarme da estação... está a medir 8,5ºC  imagino no Pico da Vara... devem estar para ai uns 0ºC.

Nas 7 cidades estão 5,3ºC (http://servicos-sraa.azores.gov.pt/morhi/)


----------



## hfernandes (11 Fev 2015 às 08:38)

Bom dia

Cluster, o valor de temperatura mínima desta estação desde outubro de 2012 foi 9,7ºC. Já não espero valores muito mais baixos que este...  A estação está aos 290 metros e os valores das mínimas costumam andar entre 2º a 3º mais baixas que as do observatório do IPMA do Funchal, ficando mais ou menos dentro da "regra" dos 1ºC/100 metros.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Fev 2015 às 10:59)

Bom dia mais uma manhã fria na Lagoa com o céu praticamente limpo. As 8h30 tinha 8,4 graus


----------



## LMCG (11 Fev 2015 às 15:38)

A mínima esta noite foi de 6ºC  (na zona do Pico Salomão)
Nos Arrifes e Covada deve ter andado pelos 5ºC... na Chã da Macela foi aos 4,5ºC... imagino no Pico da Vara!


----------



## Afgdr (12 Fev 2015 às 00:23)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu parcialmente/muito nublado e vento fraco. A temperatura está na casa dos 14°C.

Hoje de manhã, o céu apresentou-se completamente limpo, sem qualquer nuvem, quer em São Miguel, quer em em Santa Maria. À tarde, apresentou-se em geral pouco a muito nublado por nuvens essencialmente médias/altas, com boas abertas e em alguns locais quase limpo.

A madrugada foi bem fria, bem como a manhã. 


Fotos da tarde de hoje aqui na Lagoa

*15h06*





*18h15*







Foto do final da tarde de hoje na Praia Formosa, em Santa Maria

*18h35*


----------



## Afgdr (12 Fev 2015 às 00:48)

*Temperaturas mínimas registadas - 10/02/2015*

*Estações do IPMA/Outros*
- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 13,8ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo das Flores: 12,8ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 10,6ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: *7,4ºC*
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 8,3ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: *6,5ºC*
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 10,1ºC
- Estação da Base Aérea das Lajes, na Ilha Terceira: 7ºC (Ogimet)
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 9,2ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: 9,3ºC
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 10,1ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 10,2ºC
Dados do site do IPMA​
*Estações da Rede Hidrometeorológica dos Açores*
- Estação da Chã da Macela, na Ilha de São Miguel: 6,757ºC
- Estação da Lagoa das Furnas, na Ilha de São Miguel: 9,04ºC
- Estação do Lombo, na Ilha de São Miguel: 6,996ºC
- Estação de Santana, na Ilha de São Miguel: 10,02ºC
- Estação das Sete Cidades, na Ilha de São Miguel: *6,626ºC*
- Estação da Tronqueira, na Ilha de São Miguel: 7,121ºC
- Estação da Maia, na Ilha de Santa Maria: 10,52ºC
- Estação de Santa Maria: 7,857ºC
- Estação de São Caetano, na Ilha do Pico: *4,989ºC

*
Ontem, dia 10, relativamente às estações do IPMA, as mínimas mais baixas registaram-se no Grupo Central, tendo sido 6,5°C a mínima mais baixa, registada na Graciosa. Já em relação às estações da RHA, a mínima mais baixa registou-se novamente no Pico, 4,989°C.


----------



## Wessel1985 (12 Fev 2015 às 18:01)

Dizer que aqui por Angra está um autêntico dia de Verão ... Céu azul e praticamente sem nuvens ...


----------



## Afgdr (12 Fev 2015 às 21:55)

Boa  noite!

Sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco. A temperatura está na casa dos 12°C.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se inicialmente encoberto, com boas abertas à tarde, acabando por se tornar (quase) limpo. Caiu algum chuvisco/chuva fraca de madrugada.

Fotos da tarde de hoje aqui na Lagoa

*17h20*






*17h45*





*18h24*


----------



## Afgdr (12 Fev 2015 às 22:24)

Ontem, a madrugada foi fria, tendo o frio se prolongado pela manhã, até às 8h/9h locais.


*Temperaturas mínimas registadas - 11/02/2015*

*Estações do IPMA/Outros*
- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 13,5ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo das Flores: 9,8ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 13,4ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: 10,7ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 12,1ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 10,3ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 11ºC
- Estação da Base Aérea das Lajes, na Ilha Terceira: 8,4ºC (Ogimet)
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: *6,2ºC*
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: *6,7ºC*
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 8,5ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 9,6ºC (IPMA) / 7°C (Meteociel)


*Estações da Rede Hidrometeorológica dos Açores*
- Estação da Chã da Macela, na Ilha de São Miguel: *4,531ºC*
- Estação da Lagoa das Furnas, na Ilha de São Miguel: 6,085ºC
- Estação do Lombo, na Ilha de São Miguel: *4,571ºC*
- Estação de Santana, na Ilha de São Miguel: 7,89ºC
- Estação das Sete Cidades, na Ilha de São Miguel: 5,254ºC
- Estação da Tronqueira, na Ilha de São Miguel: 6,068ºC
- Estação da Maia, na Ilha de Santa Maria: 9,72ºC
- Estação de Santa Maria: 6,982ºC
- Estação de São Caetano, na Ilha do Pico: 7,55ºC


As mínimas foram bem baixas no Grupo Oriental, com destaque para a Ilha de São Miguel. Relativamente às estações do IPMA, a mínima mais baixa foi 6,2°C, registada em Ponta Delgada, na estação do Aeroporto. Em relação às estações da RHA, 4,531°C foi a mínima mais baixa, registada na Estação do Lombo, em São Miguel.


Seguem-se os gráficos da temperatura e do windchill registados ontem em São Miguel e em Santa Maria.


*Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada*











*Aeroporto de Santa Maria*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Fev 2015 às 11:38)

Bom dia registei mais uma mínima abaixo dos 10 graus, com 8,8 graus. E o céu apresenta se muito nublado


----------



## Afgdr (14 Fev 2015 às 00:43)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento bonançoso/moderado. A temperatura ronda os 16°C e a humidade está na casa dos 90%.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se em geral encoberto, com uma ou outra aberta.


*Temperaturas mínimas registadas - 12/02/2015*

*Estações do IPMA/Outros*
- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 13,3ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo das Flores: *9,1ºC*
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 11,7ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: 11°C (Gráficos IPMA)
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 10,9ºC (Gráficos IPMA)
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 12,7ºC (Gráficos IPMA)
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 12,8ºC
- Estação da Base Aérea das Lajes, na Ilha Terceira: 11,3ºC (Ogimet)
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: *9,3ºC*
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: 10,3ºC
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 10,9ºC (Gráficos IPMA)
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 11ºC
Resumo diário do site do IPMA​
*Estações da Rede Hidrometeorológica dos Açores*
- Estação da Chã da Macela, na Ilha de São Miguel: 7,403ºC
- Estação da Lagoa das Furnas, na Ilha de São Miguel: 8,56ºC
- Estação do Lombo, na Ilha de São Miguel: *6,753ºC*
- Estação de Santana, na Ilha de São Miguel: 11,19ºC
- Estação das Sete Cidades, na Ilha de São Miguel: 6,769ºC
- Estação da Tronqueira, na Ilha de São Miguel: 8,35ºC
- Estação da Maia, na Ilha de Santa Maria: 11,68ºC
- Estação de Santa Maria: 9,15ºC
- Estação de São Caetano, na Ilha do Pico: *5,938ºC*


Em relação às mínimas de ontem, a mais baixa das estações do IPMA foi 9,1°C, registada nas Flores e das estações da RHA foi 5,938°C, registada no Pico.


----------



## StormRic (14 Fev 2015 às 20:31)

O panorama quanto a precipitação para as ilhas é desolador. Fevereiro parece perspectivar-se até ao fim, segundo os modelos, sem mudança destas condições. Inverno histórico este.
Basicamente não consegue instalar-se uma normal corrente de oeste/sudoeste.


----------



## Orion (14 Fev 2015 às 20:52)

StormRic disse:


> O panorama quanto a precipitação para as ilhas é desolador. Fevereiro parece perspectivar-se até ao fim, segundo os modelos, sem mudança destas condições. Inverno histórico este.
> Basicamente não consegue instalar-se uma normal corrente de oeste/sudoeste.



Hoje, finalmente, pareceu um dia típico de inverno. Nevoeiro, chuva miúda. Mas de resto, e em termos posicionais, mais parece o Verão. O anticlone não se vai embora. Ou teremos um ano de 2015, como referiste, histórico, pois o Verão tem ficado tendencialmente seco ou o anticiclone no Verão comportar-se-á como no Inverno (indo para Sul). Ou seja um verão tempestuoso, e, dependendo das condições no Atlântico, porventura algumas surpresas em termos de tempestades tropicais/furacões. Ainda é cedo mas já há previsões que indicam um ano intenso. Ver-se-á.


----------



## StormRic (14 Fev 2015 às 21:25)

Orion disse:


> Ainda é cedo mas já há previsões que indicam um ano intenso. Ver-se-á.



Sem dúvida que partilho desta mesma expectativa. 2013 e 2014 foram, como referido, anos de extrema supressão da actividade tropical no Atlântico, e no entanto 2013 tinha sido prevista como uma estação muito acima da média.









Relembremos, para comparar, a espectacular época de furacões de 2005.


----------



## Afgdr (15 Fev 2015 às 01:32)

Boa noite!

Sigo com chuvisco e vento fraco. Aqui na minha zona, por vezes há neblina.

Hoje, o dia foi marcado por chuvisco/chuva fraca e aguaceiros, bem como por neblina e nevoeiro.


*Temperaturas mínimas registadas - 13/02/2015*

*Estações do IPMA/Outros*
- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 16ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo das Flores: 15,2ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 13,1ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: 11,8°C
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 10,6ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 12,5ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 13,6ºC
- Estação da Base Aérea das Lajes, na Ilha Terceira: 10,5ºC (Ogimet)
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: *8,6ºC*
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: 9,6ºC (Gráficos IPMA)
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: *9,5ºC*
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 11,2ºC
Resumo diário do site do IPMA​
*Estações da Rede Hidrometeorológica dos Açores*
- Estação da Chã da Macela, na Ilha de São Miguel: 6,315ºC
- Estação da Lagoa das Furnas, na Ilha de São Miguel: 7,445ºC
- Estação do Lombo, na Ilha de São Miguel: *5,897ºC*
- Estação de Santana, na Ilha de São Miguel: 10,11ºC
- Estação das Sete Cidades, na Ilha de São Miguel: *6,3ºC*
- Estação da Tronqueira, na Ilha de São Miguel: 7,396ºC
- Estação da Maia, na Ilha de Santa Maria: 10,63ºC
- Estação de Santa Maria: 8,04ºC
- Estação de São Caetano, na Ilha do Pico: 7,789ºC


A mínima mais baixa das estações do IPMA foi 8,6ºC, registada em Ponta Delgada (Aeroporto) e das estações da RHA foi 5,897ºC, registada na Estação do Lombo.


----------



## Afgdr (16 Fev 2015 às 00:51)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado a encoberto e vento fraco. A temperatura ronda os 16°C e a humidade está muito alta, na casa dos 90%.

Hoje, o dia foi húmido e marcado principalmente por céu encoberto e por neblina/nevoeiro nas zonas altas. O chuvisco foi pouco frequente, tendo caído durante a madrugada/manhã e pontualmente a partir do final da tarde.


----------



## Wessel1985 (16 Fev 2015 às 15:55)

Boas ... Por aqui temos um dia com céu muito nublado e com muito nevoeiro ... O nevoeiro chegou a ser tão denso no início da tarde que desceu até à cidade de Angra o que não é assim tão comum ... 

Um bom Carnaval a todos ...


----------



## LMCG (16 Fev 2015 às 21:35)

Por onde eu andei esteve um dia de verão (ver imagens anexas)...


----------



## Afgdr (17 Fev 2015 às 00:01)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu limpo e vento moderado. A temperatura está na casa dos 13ºC e a humidade continua muito alta, na casa dos 90%.

Hoje, foi mais um dia húmido. O céu apresentou-se em geral encoberto, com boas abertas durante a tarde. Durante a madrugada e manhã, a neblina/nevoeiro marcaram por vezes presença, bem como agora para o final da tarde.

Fotos da tarde de hoje aqui na Lagoa





















​Um bom Carnaval a todos.


----------



## Afgdr (18 Fev 2015 às 00:56)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu parcialmente nublado e vento bonançoso. A temperatura está na casa dos 14°C e a humidade relativa está nos 80-90%.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado a encoberto, com boas abertas à tarde, acabando por se tornar pouco/parcialmente nublado. Nas zonas altas, a neblina e/ou nevoeiro marcaram presença.

Os dias anticiclónicos devem continuar até ao final do mês... Que Inverno da treta!


----------



## Afgdr (19 Fev 2015 às 02:16)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco. A temperatura está na casa dos 11ºC e a humidade está na casa dos 80/90%

Ontem, dia 18, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado a encoberto, diminuindo de nebulosidade para a tarde e tornando-se pouco/parcialmente nublado.

Anteontem, dia 17, a mínima mais baixa foi 12,3ºC, registada no Nordeste, seguindo-se Santa Maria com 12,7ºC, Ponta Delgada (Aeroporto) com 13,7ºC e o Pico com 13,8ºC. As restantes mínimas andaram nos 14-16ºC.


----------



## Afgdr (20 Fev 2015 às 00:52)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado a encoberto e vento fraco. A temperatura está na casa dos 14°C e a humidade ronda os 80/90%.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se inicialmente muito nublado, com abertas à tarde, tendo-se tornado depois encoberto. Caiu alguma precipitação fraca (chuvisco/chuva fraca) para o final da tarde/início da noite.

Ontem, a mínima mais baixa foi 10,9°C, registada em Ponta Delgada (Aeroporto), seguindo-se o Nordeste com 11,2°C, Ponta Delgada (Obs. Afonso Chaves) com 11,3°C, Santa Maria com 11,7°C, São Jorge com 12,5°C e o Pico com 13,1°C. As restantes mínimas variaram entre os 14°C e os 16°C.


----------



## Azor (20 Fev 2015 às 05:19)

Posso ser sincero com vocês?

Estamos todos lixados esse ano, e podem crer que a água vai começar a escassear por não ter chovido quando devia.

Preparem-se que o verdadeiro inferno ainda nem chegou, mas pelas contas feitas, e atendendo ao que se perspectiva já não deve faltar muito.

Tenho mesmo muita pena de quem depende das chuvas para sobreviver porque esse ano vai ser "negro"...e já nem acredito sequer em tempestades tropicais. cada vez mais me apercebo que o AA tem tido um poder avassalador. Arrasa por completo qualquer esperança de podermos ver uma luz ao fundo do túnel...

O anticiclone decidiu que este ano não haveria chuva para ninguém. Foi feita a vontade dele.  Venham agora as consequências desta má escolha...


----------



## AzoresPower (20 Fev 2015 às 16:14)

Vinha aqui dizer o mesmo que o Azor.

Este Verão vai ser negro e seco.

Será que Março vai salvar-nos?

EDIT: O GFS só dá chuva para o 1 de Março...


----------



## Cluster (20 Fev 2015 às 17:33)

A situação nos Açores é grave, na Madeira está bem pior. Incêndio no florestal na lombada (Ponta do Sol) "Um incêndio florestal está a lavrar nas serras da Lombada (Ponta do Sol), evoluindo rapidamente e ganhando proporções consideradas preocupantes, estando a progredir no sentido descendente, deslocando-se para a área residencial, devido ao vento forte de Norte." fonte diaro de noticias, link :http://www.dnoticias.pt/actualidade...s-para-combater-incendio-florestal-na-lombada

Como já tinha dito anteriormente, isto pode se tornar muito grave no verão! Que período de seca.


----------



## Orion (20 Fev 2015 às 18:44)

Este Janeiro foi o mais seco dos últimos 15 anos. Mas invernos secos têm sido a norma (desde 2000 - ver gráfico 2). A magnitude deste é que é relevante.


----------



## Afgdr (21 Fev 2015 às 00:16)

Boa noite!

Por aqui, céu muito nublado a encoberto e vento bonançoso a moderado, por vezes com rajadas.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se inicialmente muito nublado, tornando-se encoberto, com queda de chuvisco à tarde (pelas 14h30 locais) e também agora à noite.

Ontem, a mínima mais baixa foi 10,5°C, registada em Ponta Delgada (Aeroporto). Em Ponta Delgada (Obs. Afonso Chaves) registou-se 10,6°C, no Nordeste registou-se 11,2°C, em Santa Maria registou-se 12,6°C, nas Flores registou-se 13,2°C e no Pico e na Graciosa registou-se 13,9°C. Nas restantes ilhas, as mínimas andaram entre os 14°C e os 15°C.


----------



## Afgdr (21 Fev 2015 às 00:55)

Hoje, fez 5 anos que ocorreu uma das piores tragédias na Ilha da Madeira.

No dia 20 de Fevereiro de 2010, devido à precipitação intensa que caiu em poucas horas, muitas ribeiras transbordaram, inundando muitos locais e ocorreram enxurradas e derrocadas, principalmente na zona sul da ilha (Funchal, Ribeira Brava, Câmara de Lobos, Santa Cruz, Ponta do Sol e Calheta). Esta catástrofe causou muita destruição e 47 pessoas morreram. Cerca de 250 pessoas ficaram feridas e 600 ficaram desalojadas.

Existe um tópico no fórum, Temporal trágico na Madeira - 20 de Fevereiro de 2010, para quem quiser ver em detalhe este episódio.


----------



## Orion (21 Fev 2015 às 01:36)

Azor disse:


> e já nem acredito sequer em tempestades tropicais.



Por acaso os últimos anos (desde 2000 tivemos 8 anos 'ativos' em 14 possíveis - >57% de probabilidade) não têm sido nada aborrecidos nesse campo (2003 é um ano discutível mas acrescentei não obstante a tempestade extratropical ter ficado a sul do arquipélago):










































Por este caminho ainda vai ser viável criar uma empresa de turismo ao estilo _storm chasers_ americano. Só que especializado na experienciação de furacões/tempestades tropicais


----------



## Orion (21 Fev 2015 às 01:44)

E já de vez entre 1995 e 1999, houveram 3 anos com tempestades. Novamente, uma probabilidade superior a 50%:
















Em suma, a possibilidade de haver uma tempestade significativa está ao mesmo nível de lançar uma moeda ao ar e escolher 'cara' ou 'coroa'


----------



## Azor (21 Fev 2015 às 13:02)

@Cluster  sempre pensei que a situação pela Madeira estivesse um pouco melhor que por aqui, uma vez que o núcleo anticiclónico esteve a maior parte do Inverno quase sempre em cima dos Açores. Pelos vistos a anomalia é geral. Tenho um amigo das Canárias que estuda comigo na Universidade dos Açores que diz que por lá as coisas também não andam nada famosas.

@Orion a probabilidade de apanharmos com um é sempre muito incógnita, mas atendendo àquilo que temos visto de 2000 para cá, nem vale a pena criar expectativas. Será que as pessoas ainda não se aperceberam que ultimamente o anticiclone anda com efeito de bloqueio mais forte que nas décadas passadas? Porquê, eu não sei, mas o nosso já falecido Anthímio já começava a falar sobre isso pelos finais dos anos 90.

Eu por exemplo já não sei o que é ouvir uma boa trovoada, ou uma boa granizada faz tempo...e as teorias que dizem que isso é cíclico, ou que ainda é cedo para se ter a certeza que o clima mudou, não me convencem.

Eu ainda venho do tempo em que era comum e bastante frequente nos anos 70 e 80 as grandes tempestades atingirem o arquipélago sem a menor possibilidade de serem desviadas ou enfraquecidas pelo anticiclone como são hoje, mas a partir de meados dos anos 90 tudo mudou. Alguém mais sabe o que é Inverno hoje em dia?  Eu venho de um tempo em que falar de seca nos Açores era uma utopia, mas hoje, a meu ver (à excepção das actuais temperaturas) só existe cada vez mais uma única estação : Verão!
Já não existem mais estações definidas, pelo menos aqui pelo atlântico ocidental.

O que muda é a temperatura, mas o resto é sempre igual. Estamos sempre, sempre  condicionados pela posição do anticiclone quer queiramos quer não. É a nossa sina desde os anos 90 para cá e não há mais nada a fazer. Quem sabe, se um dia a corrente do Golfo resolver enfraquecer tudo isto muda, mas até lá é aguentar assim..
Fevereiro vai acabar a zeros, tal como Janeiro terminou, e Março segue no mesmo caminho.

Tirem-me desse pesadelo 

Há quem culpe Deus. Eu digo que o homem e a sociedade actual é que estão a "arrebentar" cada vez mais com isto tudo.


----------



## Cluster (21 Fev 2015 às 17:01)

Azor para ser um pouco mais especifico, falo mais de toda a costa sul mas no geral em toda a ilha. Não sei se viste há relativamente pouco tempo atrás, o StormRic (salvo erro, peço desculpa se foi outro) mostrou-nos os acumulados das ilhas todas e aquilo já na altura mostrava a Madeira ainda mais seca que os Açores (bastante secos também).

Agora se falarmos dos acumulados nas zonas mais altas da Madeira, ai sim chove um pouco mais (são regiões onde chove mais que algumas zonas dos Açores, com cerca de 3000mm  por ano), mas mesmo nestas regiões nota-se uma clara anomalia.

O problema é mesmo na costa sul, as encostas estão muito secas para a altura do ano o que será grave quando alguém lhes atear fogo (apesar de não faltar água, mesmo no verão, que vem das zonas altas).

Não sei se viste a foto de como a costa sudoeste está, que pus há uns posts atrás, aqui mostro a diferença para a costa norte (onde chove bastante mais que na sul) tiradas dois dias depois:










Que apesar de muito mais verde, comparativamente com a sul, encontra-se ainda mais seca que no verão a meu ver!

fotos para comparação em pleno Agosto:











Infelizmente já não há boletins meteorológicos para a ilha da Madeira onde podemos ver as ocorrências do mês.


----------



## AzoresPower (21 Fev 2015 às 17:06)

Bem, estou de T-Shirt e se não tivesse que fazer ia dar um mergulho hoje. Está um dia de Verão autêntico.

Sigo com céu limpo, muito calor (não tenho nenhum termómetro para precisar a temperatura.

Boa tarde e um bom fim-de-semana.


----------



## jonhfx (21 Fev 2015 às 19:00)

Boas tardes.
Depois de ter chovido pela ultima vez a 16 de Dezembro, eis que volta a cair qualquer coisa, mesmo que fraco, é melhor que nada.
A norte e nas regiões montanhosas até tem caído algo simpático, Bica da Cana vai com 64,7mm nas ultimas 24 horas


----------



## Azathoth (21 Fev 2015 às 20:13)

OVNI no Funchal, há pouco:



Lenticular cloud by RicardoPestana2012, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (21 Fev 2015 às 20:40)

jonhfx disse:


> Depois de ter chovido pela ultima vez a 16 de Dezembro, eis que volta a cair qualquer coisa, mesmo que fraco, é melhor que nada.
> A norte e nas regiões montanhosas até tem caído algo simpático, Bica da Cana vai com 64,7mm nas ultimas 24 horas



Muito bom, mas a costa sul continua numa terrível secura. Adicione-se esses valores ao total caído neste Fevereiro até às 18 horas de ontem:





Repare-se no entanto que os acumulados em períodos curtos são sempre relativamente reduzidos, mesmo nas montanhas não há chuvadas, é precipitação que cai regular sem grande intensidade, estratiforme e pouco ou nada convectiva.




Azathoth disse:


> OVNI no Funchal, há pouco:



Fantástico! E já agora, em off-topic, parabéns pela espantosa galeria no Flickr!


----------



## Afgdr (21 Fev 2015 às 23:55)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado/encoberto e vento fraco. A temperatura está na casa dos 14ºC e a humidade na casa dos 80%.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se em geral encoberto. Caiu algum chuvisco, pelo menos, durante a madrugada.

Ontem, a mínima mais baixa foi 12,5ºC, registada em Ponta Delgada (Aeroporto), seguindo-se o Pico com 12,7ºC, o Nordeste com 13,1ºC, a Horta com 13,2ºC, Santa Maria e Terceira com 13,5ºC e Graciosa com 13,9ºC. As restantes mínimas variaram entre os 14ºC e os 16ºC.


----------



## Afgdr (22 Fev 2015 às 21:40)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco. A temperatura ronda os 15ºC.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se em geral encoberto, tal como ontem.

Relativamente às mínimas de ontem, a mais baixa foi 12,1ºC, registada nas Flores, seguindo-se São Jorge com 12,6ºC e o Nordeste com 13,4ºC. Nas restantes ilhas, as mínimas andaram entre os 14ºC e os 15ºC.


----------



## Fernando (23 Fev 2015 às 16:18)

Não sei esta notícia já passou por aqui:

*Nuvens lenticulares raras impressionaram madeirenses*

http://www.agoramadeira.pt/nuvens-lenticulares-raras-impressionaram-madeirenses/


----------



## Afgdr (23 Fev 2015 às 20:50)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado/limpo (algumas zonas apresentam maior nebulosidade) e vento fraco. A temperatura está na casa dos 13ºC.

Hoje, caiu chuvisco desde a madrugada até ao início da tarde. A partir da tarde, o céu (encoberto) apresentou algumas abertas, tendo-se tornado pouco nublado/limpo para o fim da tarde.

Em relação às temperaturas mínimas de ontem, a mais baixa foi 12ºC, registada no Nordeste, seguindo-se Santa Maria com 12,2ºC, Ponta Delgada (Aeroporto) e Flores com 13,1ºC, São Jorge com 13,4ºC, a Horta e o Pico com 13,7ºC, a Graciosa com 14,3ºC, o Corvo com 14,4ºC e Angra do Heroísmo com 14,6ºC.

E o AA não descola dos Açores... Para os próximos dias, o mesmo cenário repete-se: AA e mais AA, com pressões na casa dos 1030 hPa. Veremos se para a semana a situação se inverte...


----------



## Azor (24 Fev 2015 às 01:01)

Afgdr disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Sigo com céu pouco nublado/limpo (algumas zonas apresentam maior nebulosidade) e vento fraco. A temperatura está na casa dos 13ºC.
> 
> ...


Fartote com esta porcaria toda! 

Nunca tal me lembro.. levar em cima com anticiclone desde Novembro passado...

Olha já viajei bastante pelo mundo, e até já vivi anos pelo estrangeiro, e em todos os sítios por onde andei, nunca me lembro de uma tão prolongada insistência anticiclónica como vejo aqui....

Isto é tudo menos normal...opáh já se viu uns dias de anticiclone... mas caramba, meses seguidos a eito, e ainda por cima no Inverno, só mesmo um pesadelo tornado real... e já nem me apetece sequer consultar modelos porque é sempre a mesma nojeira, "on and on"...

Para princípios de Março parece haver ali qualquer mudança, mas como já estou tão farto de acreditar em modelos (porque depois é tudo por água abaixo) já nem faço caso.... olha, é aguentar com isso que é que se há de fazer...

Deus nos dê paciência porque paciência é coisa que já começa a faltar.....


----------



## Azor (24 Fev 2015 às 01:15)

Cluster disse:


> Azor para ser um pouco mais especifico, falo mais de toda a costa sul mas no geral em toda a ilha. Não sei se viste há relativamente pouco tempo atrás, o StormRic (salvo erro, peço desculpa se foi outro) mostrou-nos os acumulados das ilhas todas e aquilo já na altura mostrava a Madeira ainda mais seca que os Açores (bastante secos também).
> 
> Agora se falarmos dos acumulados nas zonas mais altas da Madeira, ai sim chove um pouco mais (são regiões onde chove mais que algumas zonas dos Açores, com cerca de 3000mm  por ano), mas mesmo nestas regiões nota-se uma clara anomalia.
> 
> ...




Apesar da falta de chuva pela Madeira, pelas fotos a ilha ainda continua verde... e as ribeiras ainda correm bem.....ao menos isso... e pelas montanhas pelo que vejo, ainda se vai conservando a maior parte da humidade com a presença das nuvens que é o mais importante porque a maior parte das nascentes nas ilhas nascem em zonas de montanha...

A precipitação pelas zonas montanhosas além de por norma ser mais elevada, também não tem registado grande coisa.... pelos Açores a mesma coisa, e as zonas mais altas de S. Miguel até registam valores anuais de precipitação bem mais altos que o Pico do Areeiro, mas no entanto, por aqui, acredita que o cenário está bem parecido com o da Madeira.... o que cai é insuficiente chuviscos e precipitação muito fraca de carácter estratiforme típico de tempo anticiclónico...

Porto Santo esse ano vai ter problemas bem graves se não chover como deve ser.... por aqui a mesma coisa pela Graciosa, Santa Maria e Corvo... mas as ilhas maiores também vão ter problemas.... chover de Verão não é o mesmo que chover no Inverno....

Vamos todos pagar bem caro este Inverno seco que nem lembra ao Diabo....


----------



## Cluster (24 Fev 2015 às 04:44)

Eu ainda tenho alguma esperança que possa chover qualquer coisa de relevante antes do verão. Realmente não me lembro de ver o anticiclone tanto tempo ai. Vai ser curioso ver o boletim mensal dos Açores para o mês de Fevereiro, aposto que as anomalias (temperatura no grupo ocidental e falta de chuva nas ilhas) serão ainda mais notáveis que nos meses anteriores.


----------



## Azor (24 Fev 2015 às 13:25)

Cluster disse:


> Eu ainda tenho alguma esperança que possa chover qualquer coisa de relevante antes do verão. Realmente não me lembro de ver o anticiclone tanto tempo ai. Vai ser curioso ver o boletim mensal dos Açores para o mês de Fevereiro, aposto que as anomalias (temperatura no grupo ocidental e falta de chuva nas ilhas) serão ainda mais notáveis que nos meses anteriores.



Olha me só esta maravilha. Melhor do que isto só em Vénus.

Fevereiro será a repetição desta sina, e Março caminha igual. Um espectáculo!

Por onde andam os senhores cientistas que tudo sabem? Ou será que só sabem dar a cara na televisão quando só há previsão de furacões e ciclones?

Perante estes fenómenos calam-se pura e simplesmente.... Alguém por acaso já viu por aí o Dr Diamantino vir explicar à população o que está se a passar? ... é assobiar para o lado e fingir que não se passa nada e é tudo normal. :assobio:

O clima este ano pregou nos uma boa. E há muita gente por aí que pelos vistos anda muito feliz porque o Inverno foi  anticiclónico. Quero ver só quando chegar o Verão. hihihihihihi 

Eu pessoalmente Já me decidi. Vou emigrar no próximo mês de Dezembro 

.. a minha conta da água subiu desde Dezembro porque tive de fazer o que o tempo resolveu não fazer este ano...

As alterações climáticas estão aí, e somos nós aqui pelo atlântico a pagar e a sofrer as consequências daquilo que o homem anda a fazer por outros lados do planeta


----------



## Afgdr (25 Fev 2015 às 00:50)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado/encoberto e vento moderado. A temperatura ronda os 14°C.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se parcialmente/muito nublado a encoberto, com abertas.

Foto do final da tarde de hoje, às *18h17*






​Ontem, a mínima mais baixa foi 10,4°C, registada na Graciosa, seguindo-se as Flores, o Pico e São Jorge com 10,5°C, o Corvo com 10,9°C, Ponta Delgada (Aeroporto) com 11,3°C, o Nordeste com 11,5°C, Angra do Heroísmo com 11,7°C, a Horta com 11,9°C, Santa Maria com 12,3°C e Ponta Delgada (Obs. Afonso Chaves) com 12,4°C.


----------



## vamm (25 Fev 2015 às 15:01)

Azathoth disse:


> OVNI no Funchal, há pouco:
> 
> 
> 
> Lenticular cloud by RicardoPestana2012, on Flickr



Está mesmo tudo chocado com essa nuvem. E ela que é tão linda 
Vi no facebook da RTP Madeira ( https://www.facebook.com/rtpmadeira/posts/881846011838687 ). Há mais fotos aí nessa publicação.


----------



## Afgdr (26 Fev 2015 às 00:54)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento fraco a bonançoso.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado/encoberto.


*Temperaturas mínimas registadas - 24/02/2015*

*Estações do IPMA*
- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 11,9ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo das Flores: 12,1ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 13,1ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: *8,3ºC*
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 11,1ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: *7,2ºC*
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 12,3ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 8,7ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: 8,6ºC
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 9,4ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 10,6ºC


*Estações da Rede Hidrometeorológica dos Açores*
- Estação da Chã da Macela, na Ilha de São Miguel: *5,946ºC*
- Estação da Lagoa das Furnas, na Ilha de São Miguel: 7,975ºC
- Estação do Lombo, na Ilha de São Miguel: 6,26ºC
- Estação de Santana, na Ilha de São Miguel: 8,54ºC
- Estação das Sete Cidades, na Ilha de São Miguel: *5,911ºC*
- Estação da Tronqueira, na Ilha de São Miguel: 7,056ºC
- Estação da Maia, na Ilha de Santa Maria: 11,71ºC
- Estação de Santa Maria: 7,872ºC
- Estação de São Caetano, na Ilha do Pico: 6,013ºC



Ontem, as mínimas foram em geral mais baixas, em comparação com os dias anteriores. A mínima mais baixa das estações do IPMA foi 7,2°C, registada na Graciosa e das estações da RHA foi 5,911°C, registada nas Sete Cidades.


----------



## Afgdr (27 Fev 2015 às 00:25)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento fraco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado/encoberto, com abertas.

Ontem, a mínima mais baixa foi 9,4°C, registada na Graciosa, seguindo-se o Pico com 9,6°C, São Jorge com 12,4°C, o Nordeste com 12,6°C e Santa Maria com 13,9°C. As restantes mínimas variaram entre os 14°C e os 16°C.


----------



## Azor (27 Fev 2015 às 18:39)

Mas afinal?

Chove ou não chove nesta terra??

Alguém por favor (mais entendido no assunto) pode nos explicar o que se está a passar?

Vamos chegar até Dezembro de 2015 sem uma única pinga de água? É porque mais dois meses em cima já faz meio ano sem chover.

Desculpem o meu desabafo mas sinceramente isto já mete nojo... sim, nojo, porque não me ocorre mais nenhuma palavra....

Isto normal não é, e o pior é que não vem ninguém dar a cara na comunicação social para tentar explicar aos mais "ignorantes" o que se passa. Temos de andar sempre a "chatear" os outros para tentarmos obter alguma explicação mais racional, já que o tempo, tá visto o que é.... gira o disco e toca o mesmo e não saímos disso....


----------



## Orion (27 Fev 2015 às 19:18)

Azor disse:


> Isto normal não é, e o pior é que não vem ninguém dar a cara na comunicação social para tentar explicar aos mais "ignorantes" o que se passa. Temos de andar sempre a "chatear" os outros para tentarmos obter alguma explicação mais racional, já que o tempo, tá visto o que é.... gira o disco e toca o mesmo e não saímos disso....



O tempo que temos tido, nebulado e pouca (nenhuma) chuva, não é, a meu ver, o tempo que mais incomoda a maioria das pessoas. Pessoas mais adeptas da meteorologia e ligadas às atividades que precisam de água é que se interessam mais. Um meteorologista a falar sobre a situação atual faria sentido sim, mas, como referi, não despertaria muita atenção. Se o inverno estivesse a ser extremamente chuvoso a abordagem seria completamente diferente porque, como é óbvio, teria um impacto mais abrangente. Para ser justo, já apareceu uma reportagem no Correio dos Açores (aqui). A Câmara do Nordeste já faz planos para a escassez de água (aqui).

Março e Abril, ao que parece vão continuar a ser secos (aqui). É um inverno de extremos este. Na Califórnia uma seca sem fim e excesso de neve no nordeste americano. Por cá, o anticlone não dá tréguas. O que é mais grave é que o Verão de 2014 foi um dos mais secos da última década. Isto a combinar com, certamente, um dos invernos mais secos da última década (se não o mais seco) não vai resultar em nenhuma coisa boa.

Lá para dia 3 de Março deverá chover nas Flores e Corvo. Relativamente às restantes, vai ter que se esperar mais um pouco.

Como curiosidade, e no tópico das tempestades tropicais e furacões, enquanto que 'aqui' tem se visto várias, na Flórida não há nenhum furacão desde 2005 (Furacão Wilma). 9 anos seguidos é uma aberração. E supostamente é o estado com maior probabilidade de ser atingido.


----------



## Azor (27 Fev 2015 às 20:12)

@Orion , então as pessoas precisam definir melhor os seus conceitos de "bom e mau" tempo. 

Para mim, "bom tempo" é aquele que favorece em 1.º lugar a agricultura. Por outras palavras, aquilo que é normal para a época do ano, ou seja, isto é tudo menos bom tempo.

Quando chegar o Verão e os cursos de água (que abastecem as maiores cidades das ilhas) secarem por completo, quem sabe aí, talvez pensem duas vezes na gravidade da situação que estamos a passar....


----------



## Afgdr (28 Fev 2015 às 00:55)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado/encoberto, com abertas, tal como os dias anteriores.

Ontem, a mínima mais baixa foi 11,9°C, seguindo-se 12,1°C, registada no Pico, seguindo-se Santa Maria com 12,1°C, o Nordeste com 12,3°C, São Jorge com 12,7°C, Ponta Delgada (Aeroporto) com 13,7°C e Graciosa com 13,9°C. As restantes mínimas variaram entre os 14°C e os 16°C.

Falando de falta de chuva, hoje um amigo meu de Santa Maria contou-me que por lá correm rumores de que já começam a pensar em medidas, que não vou referir aqui para não alimentar falsas histórias e boatos, para colmatar uma possível falta de água na rede pública, face à pouca precipitação que tem caído neste Inverno. De facto, a Ilha de Santa Maria está a ser a ilha mais afetada pela falta de precipitação e, sendo uma ilha pequena, o racionamento da água torna-se mais difícil. Oxalá, o AA nos dê tréguas, porque os valores de precipitação estão muito abaixo da média para esta altura do ano...


----------



## Azor (28 Fev 2015 às 01:46)

É super desesperante desejar que chova e não chove....

....é que não estamos a falar de um mês, mas sim de 3 meses sem chuva..... e a caminho do 4º...

...eu cultivo terras... e acreditem, é muito frustrante ter uma quinta e um pomar e ver tudo o que foi plantado em Outubro a morrer por falta de água....não adianta aguar as colheitas e as árvores porque no dia seguinte a terra já está toda seca...... nunca passei por isto....

não sei onde isto vai parar mas previsões a longo prazo continuam a insistir fortemente neste bloqueio....


----------



## Wessel1985 (28 Fev 2015 às 19:12)

É de facto uma situação bastante anormal a que se está a passar nos Açores ... Não me lembro de facto de um Inverno tão seco e com tantos dias veraneantes ... A única situação que esteve mais de acordo com valores de Inverno foi as temperaturas e mesmo assim nada de muito extremo ... Aqui pela Terceira e pelo grupo Central em geral o tempo seco também se faz sentir ... Tivemos somente um ou dois dias nestes últimos meses em que cairam umas ligeiras quantidades de água mas nada de muito significativo ...


----------



## Orion (28 Fev 2015 às 19:57)

A previsão já mudou um pouco. Ainda faltam 3 dias mas (relativamente aos grupos central e oriental):












O grupo ocidental aparenta ter precipitação garantida. A intensidade e duração é que deve mudar. Já nas restantes ilhas, é esperar (pelo melhor e) pelas previsões subsequentes.


----------



## Afgdr (1 Mar 2015 às 00:43)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco a bonançoso.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se inicialmente encoberto, com boas abertas à tarde.

Ontem, a mínima mais baixa foi 10,9°C, registada no Nordeste, seguindo-se Santa Maria com 11,9°C, São Jorge com 13°C e Ponta Delgada com 13,2°C (Aeroporto) e 13,9°C (Obs. Afonso Chaves). As restantes mínimas andaram entre os 14°C e os 16°C.


----------



## StormRic (1 Mar 2015 às 06:02)

Totais preliminares acumulados nos dois Arquipélagos em Fevereiro. Mesmo os valores acumulados no Grupo Ocidental dos Açores ficaram abaixo da média. Extremamente seco na costa sul da Madeira.


----------



## AnDré (1 Mar 2015 às 13:52)

Segundo as synops, a precipitação em Santa Maria (aeroporto) no mês de Fevereiro, andou nos *9,5mm*.


----------



## StormRic (1 Mar 2015 às 18:53)

AnDré disse:


> Segundo as synops, a precipitação em Santa Maria (aeroporto) no mês de Fevereiro, andou nos *9,5mm*.



Portanto a ilha com a situação mais grave, até pela configuração orográfica, sem capacidade de retenção.


----------



## Cluster (1 Mar 2015 às 19:19)

Eu diria que sim, na costa sul da Madeira ainda chove menos mas a orografia complexa da ilha garante sempre agua, não obstante as florestas e os incêndios postos serão o problema mais grave pois encontram-se bastante secas nesta região da llha. Temo mais por Santa Maria pois têm menos recursos. Espero que a situação mude ou teremos problemas.


----------

